# Einszett: instructions in English?



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

Any chance of some English instructions for the concentrated "Einszett Anti Insect + Pre Cleaner" and the "Blitz" APC?

Nige


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Up to 1:40 for the Anti Insect, up to 1:10 for the Blitz.

Ben


----------

